# my first planted nano **new pics last page**



## bcoffey (Sep 1, 2011)

so basically this is the first time ive decided to plunge into the world of nature aquariums. i purchased a finnex 4 gallon deluxe and it will be here in a few days  just have a few questions about how to get started.....

during the cycle should i have plants in the system?

is co2 injection a necessity? if so how many bps for a 4 gallon finnex?

what's substrate do you recommend? i am torn between ada amazonia and eco complete which do you prefer?

thanks for you time this is really gonna help me out


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

I believe having plants in the tank during the cycle phase will help speed things up a bit.

Co2 is not necessary but it does help plant growth (some fish and shrimp are a little sensitive to Co2 though so it all depends what you plan to have in your tank).

I can't really recommend one or the other because I've only used ADA aquasoil before. I have heard both ADA and Eco are pretty good substrates though. I believe ADA has more nutrients but it takes longer to cycle than Eco Complete.


----------



## bcoffey (Sep 1, 2011)

so i decided to go with eco complete and planted some hg. still waiting for my co2 system and lily pipes to come in new pics soon!


----------



## dreamt_01 (Apr 5, 2011)

these tanks look so exquisite.. maybe 1bps won't be harmful..


----------



## bcoffey (Sep 1, 2011)

i was thinking the same thing! i was going to do a diy co2 but i think im gonna go for the fluval 88g kit


----------



## dreamt_01 (Apr 5, 2011)

the fluval co2 is like $20+ and you have to buy cartridges.. 

i started with diy and now i'm using the paintball setup..


----------



## bcoffey (Sep 1, 2011)

so i just checked my ph and its around 7.5-7.6 is this ok


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Ditch the fluval co2, and go with DIY yeast, paintball, or excel.

I'm assuming this will be a shrimp tank?
What other plants are you planning to put in there?

BtW, nice choice for a first tank.


----------



## Quentin (Mar 16, 2011)

Off to a nice start.


----------



## bcoffey (Sep 1, 2011)

How do you control the amount of co2 going into the tank with a DIY unit or it it just enough that it doesnt matter


----------



## bcoffey (Sep 1, 2011)

PinoyBoy said:


> What other plants are you planning to put in ?


I was thinking some Hc in the foreground and maybe a little Christmas moss but I think my ph might be to high at the moment it's 7.5-7.6 doesn't Hc like a neutral ph


----------



## bcoffey (Sep 1, 2011)

Just ordered the fluval 88g kit didn't really wanny go the DIY route!! My lily pipes from aquatic magic should be in tomorrow so I'll upload some new photos


----------



## FIT BMX (Jun 5, 2010)

Looks great!!!


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

I would have gone with this:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/s...5582-fs-new-paintball-co2-setup-complete.html
Just add a 20oz bottle.

4-5 refills of the fluval will cost more/same*** as buying the setup mentioned above. Either way, the paintball setup is cheaper in the long run.

***YMMV depending on the prices of co2 refill, co2 tank, and replacement fluval cartridges.


----------



## bcoffey (Sep 1, 2011)

Funny thing is my wife loves the tank and said I should get more!!! Picking up 2 fluval specs tmrw and I'm gonna order what you suggested for their co2 systems lol


----------



## dreamt_01 (Apr 5, 2011)

i have a used one that's for $35 shipped.. but without the o rings and diffuser though..


----------



## bcoffey (Sep 1, 2011)

So I've been waiting 10 days to get my lily pipes I ordered from aquatic magic to find out today that they have been lost!!!! Ordering a new set from gla today I'm so pissed


----------



## bcoffey (Sep 1, 2011)

heres some new pics!! just trimmed my hair grass and planted some hc


----------



## platedlizard (Sep 4, 2011)

bcoffey said:


> heres some new pics!! just trimmed my hair grass and planted some hc


That looks fantastic!

My tanks always look a bit messy :hihi:


----------



## Legion (Sep 7, 2011)

bcoffey said:


> Funny thing is my wife loves the tank and said I should get more!!! Picking up 2 fluval specs tmrw and I'm gonna order what you suggested for their co2 systems lol


Your wife needs to hang out with my wife a bit... Mine has just started rolling her eyes and walking outta the room when I say I want to get something new lol. Some people just don't understand... :icon_wink


----------



## bcoffey (Sep 1, 2011)

Legion said:


> Your wife needs to hang out with my wife a bit... Mine has just started rolling her eyes and walking outta the room when I say I want to get something new lol. Some people just don't understand... :icon_wink


i feel like the luckiest man in the world hopefully i can talk her into an ada cube!!


----------



## dreamt_01 (Apr 5, 2011)

that would be pushing it already.. lol.. but seriously, your tank looks awesome.. i guess that's what you get for starting out right!


----------



## bcoffey (Sep 1, 2011)

just got my 88g fluval c02 kit in!! Its all set up and running i was just wondering if at night i need to shut it off everytime or will it make the ph drop if i keep it on?


----------



## bcoffey (Sep 1, 2011)

also i have a few pieces of manzanita that im looking to get rid of idk if theirs a sellers section on here but i thought id see if anyone wants it. both pieces are around 25" long pm for pricing


----------



## ValMM (Feb 22, 2011)

The selling section is called Swap n Shop. 
I like your setup, it's very artistic.


----------



## bcoffey (Sep 1, 2011)

finally got my cal aqua nano lily pipes in and my fluval 88g co2 with a cal aqua diffuser!! plants are growing like crazy and just added a few amanos


----------



## bcoffey (Sep 1, 2011)

Thinking about moving to El Paso does anyone know of any good Lfs out their?


----------



## larcat (Jul 27, 2011)

Gorgeous tank.


----------

